# Shellawax question



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you apply more than one coat?


----------



## lkorn (Apr 30, 2005)

I use the Shellawax Cream. Glob on a heavy coat, burn it in and its done. I occaissionally do a second coat if I managed to miss a spot.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2005)

We put on two coats in case students miss a spot are two.


----------



## Old Griz (May 2, 2005)

With most of the friction polishes it is best to use a couple of thin coats instead of one thick coat... the multiple coats will burn into each other because they are either shellac or lacquer based... 
I don't use friction polish on my pens because it wears too quickly, but I do use it on lidded boxes and small bowls..


----------



## KKingery (May 2, 2005)

I'm with Tom on this one also. I stopped using the friction polishes for pens also.


----------



## wicook (May 3, 2005)

I may be overdoing it, but I use Shellawax or Crystal Coat regularly. I like to be able to tell people that the finish is natural...and besides, I like the feel of a shellac surface. I usually put on two coats of plain shellac as a sanding sealer, then at least four coats of Shellawax. I sometimes use five coats to get the depth of finish I'm looking for. If two coats of sealer haven't pretty well filled in the pores, I'll add a third coat of shellac before starting the Shellawax. Finally, I top it off with a coat of Renaissance Wax. The finish holds up for a long time when done this way. I'm at about 5 months with a couple of pens and they still hold their gloss.


----------



## melogic (May 3, 2005)

I normally use 2 to 3 coats of a stick wax, 2 to 3 coats of HUT Crystal Coat, then 2 coats of TSW!


----------



## MDWine (May 3, 2005)

MELOGIC, how are you applying the TSW.  I'm using a pad of papertowel, and it appears to shine some, but not quite what I expected.  Can you see a real difference after TSW?

LOU??? Am I missing something?  

I apply the "Masters" finish, and I like it.  I just got the TSW, so I haven't used it very much.  Should I use something other than the paper towel? (BOUNTY, btw!)

Thanks


----------



## DCBluesman (May 3, 2005)

Michael--1) make sure your last coat of Masters has cured at least overnight. 2) apply a thin coat of TSW, wiping off the excess.  After 45 seconds, buff with a clean, lint free cloth.  Old t-shirts work well, but you can contact me off-line for my "secret" cloth!  As for a difference, you've seen my pens--what did you think?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 3, 2005)

Is TSW a wax or a finish?

What is "Masters" finish?


----------



## DCBluesman (May 3, 2005)

Master's is a finish...see here http://tinyurl.com/dygoq .  TSW is a top coat but more than a wax.  See it at http://tinyurl.com/9o2ve or http://tinyurl.com/5ae2o .


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Lou


----------



## MDWine (May 3, 2005)

Well, yes, I do notice a difference...

Check your email in a little while!! [][]


----------

